# Wifes Blood Work While On Anavar



## amateurmale (Oct 16, 2013)

My wife took 30 mgs of Toro Anavar and Liv 52 DS for 6 weeks and heres the results from here bloodwork.

Obviously things are jacked up but im surprised her values got that high.  Im also surprised how high her LDL climbed.  Needless to say I have synthergine on the way to help bring her liver values back down.

Also, im not sure why T3 uptake is high.  She hasnt taken any T3.  Maybe thats tied to something else.


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 16, 2013)

Heres her bloods about a week before cycle.


----------



## asp28 (Oct 16, 2013)

Man her hdl really dropped too. I'd stick with Injectable cycles man. Get on the primo and npp again.


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, I am mostly surprised by the AST and ALT liver values.  My wife is getting ready to run 6 weeks of Anavar in the very near future.  I will be sure to have pre and post cycle blood work done on her as well.  How did she like the cycle, btw?


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 17, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Wow, I am mostly surprised by the AST and ALT liver values.  My wife is getting ready to run 6 weeks of Anavar in the very near future.  I will be sure to have pre and post cycle blood work done on her as well.  How did she like the cycle, btw?



She liked it.  Strength was way up and the var wasnt too hard on her skin and hair.   However, these liver values are crazy high especially for the dosage.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 17, 2013)

Jut a thought but did she have a couple heavy lifting sessions the immediate  days prior to the draw.  This can greatly alter values.  I have experienced this first hand.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 17, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Jut a thought but did she have a couple heavy lifting sessions the immediate  days prior to the draw.  This can greatly alter values.  I have experienced this first hand.



Times two.. So did I ... Took week off gym.. Recheck and just hdl was low but I run low .  Thanks for sharing this AM.  Good info brutha..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 17, 2013)

Liver values are way over stated to begin with-

800mg ibuprofen will give values like that too


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 17, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Jut a thought but did she have a couple heavy lifting sessions the immediate  days prior to the draw.  This can greatly alter values.  I have experienced this first hand.




No, actually we just got back from a relaxing weekend vacation.  We left last thursday so she took thursday, friday and the weekend off before the draw.


----------



## asp28 (Oct 17, 2013)

Man she looks like she can deadlift the same as you


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 17, 2013)

Are you going to do bloodwork on her again in 2 or 3 months to recheck?


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 17, 2013)

remember if you do you will get a free bottle of synthergine. Could sure come in handy if she chooses to do and sdrol run in the future.



chrisr116 said:


> Are you going to do bloodwork on her again in 2 or 3 months to recheck?


----------



## Jello (Oct 17, 2013)

What other supps was she taking aside from the Var?

Also, what did her diet look like. I know stressing your liver will actually have an affect on you LDL/HDL numbers but hers seems excessive. She may need to really clean up her diet and plan ahead for supps like Synthergine in the future if she's going to run any more cycles. Her body may just be real sensitive to them.


----------



## formula1069 (Oct 17, 2013)

asp28 said:


> Man she looks like she can deadlift the same as you



After his surgery on his jacked up knee she can squat more now


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 17, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Are you going to do bloodwork on her again in 2 or 3 months to recheck?



Actually I was about to ask some of you guys how long It takes for the liver to calm down?  



Magnus82 said:


> remember if you do you will get a free bottle of synthergine. Could sure come in handy if she chooses to do and sdrol run in the future.



Yes I have 2 bottles of synthergine on the way so a free one would be nice.  And yes she will be running Superdrol in February along with synthergine. 



Jello said:


> What other supps was she taking aside from the Var?
> 
> Also, what did her diet look like. I know stressing your liver will actually have an affect on you LDL/HDL numbers but hers seems excessive. She may need to really clean up her diet and plan ahead for supps like Synthergine in the future if she's going to run any more cycles. Her body may just be real sensitive to them.



Man she is a rock when it comes to diet. She's lean and her diet is spot on. That's why I can't figure out what the problem is.


----------



## formula1069 (Oct 17, 2013)

Blood Test Results ?'s - Page 4 - ABoard “ Anabolic Steroids Discussion Forum “ Discuss Bodybuilding Steroids Online.
Post # 36 from OJS, 
Pretty simple and it worked


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 24, 2013)

Just a thought.....will a females hematocrit and rbc's likely be higher if she stops her menstrual cycle while on cycle?


----------



## Jhezel (Oct 24, 2013)

I am mot surprised at all in regards to your wife's blood work on anavar. Those liver numbers scare me, AM. When liver values go up hematocrit levels are elevated and sometimes iron count will be elevated significantly.


----------



## Jhezel (Oct 24, 2013)

Also what helped me significantly during my liver problems was when the doctor withdrew 20 vials of blood from me. The doctor told me that after drawen out all that blood for testing purposes that I would feel somewhat better. He was right on that. Went back a month later liver values, hematocrit, iron count, RBC were drastically improving.


----------



## Jhezel (Oct 24, 2013)

amateurmale said:


> Just a thought.....will a females hematocrit and rbc's likely be higher if she stops her menstrual cycle while on cycle?



Its possible, but don't know forsure. Time to research


----------



## Marshall (Jan 11, 2014)

30 mg is a pretty good sized dose. I'm not sure I'd look at anything else as a factor other than that, imo. Back it down and see what the blood work looks like.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 12, 2014)

This is an old post bro she's been off cycle for 2 months now next up is superdrol


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 12, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> This is an old post bro she's been off cycle for 2 months now next up is superdrol



How much superdrol per day does she plan on runnin'? I did 40 mg per day and I felt more lethargic than on 150 mg of anadrol. Strength gains were awesome.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 12, 2014)

AM went mute on claw technology I think..


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 13, 2014)

She's going to run 5 milligrams a day maybe bump it up to seven and a half to 10 milligrams a day


----------



## dorian777 (Jan 15, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> She's going to run 5 milligrams a day maybe bump it up to seven and a half to 10 milligrams a day



That's playing it safe I think. Good luck to her and let us know how it goes.


----------



## amateurmale (Jan 31, 2014)

Wifes bloodwork post cycle.



….now onto SUPERDROL!!!!!:headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 11, 2014)

Okay the wife is 10 days in on her superdrol cycle. She's running 10 milligrams a day split into two even doses. Strength is already way up and pumps are huge.


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 11, 2014)

already thinning out after 1 week


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 11, 2014)

:love1::love1::love1:


----------



## Big-John (Feb 11, 2014)

Good God I'm drooling! No disrespect.


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 11, 2014)

Heres some more.:love1::love1::love1:

She squatted 225 for 10 today.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 11, 2014)

Way to pioneer this thing Am!   Looks like she is responding very well to it.   Noticeable difference from your avi to now.  What happens when she squats more than you?


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 11, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Way to pioneer this thing Am!   Looks like she is responding very well to it.   Noticeable difference from your avi to now.  What happens when she squats more than you?



She already does squat more than me.  Knee surgery sucks!


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 11, 2014)

Beast mode!


----------



## Big-John (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking good AF!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2014)

She's got a solid grip on that phone like an eagle... Nice work ..and thanks for update AM..


----------



## Iceman74 (Feb 11, 2014)

That's what a woman should look like.


----------



## LastChance (Feb 11, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 11, 2014)

ironbuilt said:


> she's got a solid grip on that phone like an eagle... Nice work ..and thanks for update am..



lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amateurmale (Feb 20, 2014)

:love1:


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok, now you're just rubbing it in our face AM. Lookin' good AF. Superdrol does work well with women!


----------



## amateurfemale (Feb 20, 2014)

I've been amazed at the strength increases and literally no side effects. I'm hoping my bloodwork comes back good as well.


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 1, 2014)

New weight, new PR.  :headbang:


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 1, 2014)

Just trying to keep all this together.

http://www.anasci.org/vB/lab-serum-...-4th-set-before-after-blood-test-results.html


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 4, 2014)

:love1:


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 6, 2014)

AM, you're a lucky dude my friend! Any side effects from the superdrol? Besides making AF look even more amazing!


----------



## chester420 (Mar 6, 2014)

so referring back to the var cycle, my girl is about to start hers...so  Synthergine is the good stuff huh? liv 52 alone wouldnt suffice? also what else can be taken to keep these values in check?

awesome pics and results....superdrol huh? mmmmmm


----------



## Big-John (Mar 6, 2014)

This is an awesome thread. Thinking about letting the wife use var.


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 6, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> AM, you're a lucky dude my friend! Any side effects from the superdrol? Besides making AF look even more amazing!



Shes a little lethargic but thats about it.  She has one week left on it.  Theres no change in her voice, no masculine sides at all.  Hair looks great too.



chester420 said:


> so referring back to the var cycle, my girl is about to start hers...so  Synthergine is the good stuff huh? liv 52 alone wouldnt suffice? also what else can be taken to keep these values in check?
> 
> awesome pics and results....superdrol huh? mmmmmm



Live 52 is fine for 5 or 10mgs of var.


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 30, 2014)

:headbang:    Shes about to get follow up bloodwork.  Ill post results as soon as I get them.  In the meantime heres another pic.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2014)

Move your stinky moccasins ..


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 30, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Move your stinky moccasins ..



You lost me. What does that mean?


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 30, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Move your stinky moccasins ..



oh the ugly shoes in the background……i gotcha.


----------



## Zaven (Apr 30, 2014)

Is your wife single...??

just playin buddy....she looks great.


----------



## Zaven (Apr 30, 2014)

really surprised to hear she had no bothersome sides from the superdrol.


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Move your stinky moccasins ..



I would have never noticed that.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2014)

Is she superdrol cycle complete? No more?


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 30, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Move your stinky moccasins ..



Yes she's been off for closer to a month now and wants to back on lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh getter chekd out and rolling ..summer coming .lol


----------



## amateurmale (May 5, 2014)

:love1::love1::love1:


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 12, 2014)

Wife just started a new superdrol cycle.  Only problem is i only have enough for a week or two and my source for SD is out of business.   Doh!!!!:banghead:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 12, 2014)

Way to go eeyore.


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 20, 2014)

ok starting back up.  One week in so far.  Will post progress pics.


----------



## amateurmale (Jun 20, 2014)

One week in. View attachment 15476View attachment 15476


----------



## BigBob (Jun 20, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> One week in. View attachment 15476View attachment 15476


shouldn't this be in the Best Ass Thread?
Sorry I couldn't help it. And I'm jealous. 
lucky man you are.....


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow nearly 1400 views.  Lol!   This is a good thread for sure.  Very informative but also with pictures.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 6, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Wow nearly 1400 views.  Lol!   This is a good thread for sure.  Very informative but also with pictures.


We need more than brother


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 6, 2014)

AM, is she on a var cycle now?  How much is she using?


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 6, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> AM, is she on a var cycle now?  How much is she using?


She's on superdrol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 8, 2014)

Whoa. SD CLAWARAMA.. BEWARE...


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 9, 2014)

Androgens in SD are so low that it didn't interrupt her menstrual cycle.  Were up to 20mgs a day.  No voice change, hair looks healthy (unlike on var), libido super high, strength super high.   Just a side note, I wouldn't touch SD without synthergine. Synthergine is an absolute must.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 9, 2014)

View attachment 15937  she knocked out 5 sets of dips like 12 reps each set today. That's a PR. Previous best was like 6 or 7.   I bet she could hang weight from a belt. Maybe a couple 10lb plates or a 25.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2014)

Seems like the household has a new leader. AM u better set down the chip sack..


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 9, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Seems like the household has a new leader. AM u better set down the chip sack..


It's a bag not a sack!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 10, 2014)

Any bloating with SD? Upset gut? Appetite more or less or same.. ?  

You said u wear this.  Should I not tell?


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Any bloating with SD? Upset gut? Appetite more or less or same.. ?
> 
> You said u wear this.  Should I not tell?


Only side so far is lethargy.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 11, 2014)

Sounds like m1t I did.  Cant handle it. Whats the melt point of SD and did u chek it out ?


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 11, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Sounds like m1t I did.  Cant handle it. Whats the melt point of SD and did u chek it out ?



Don't know melting point but why would that affect anything? 


Ironbuilt said:


> Sounds like m1t I did.  Cant handle it. Whats the melt point of SD and did u chek it out ?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 12, 2014)

Sd melt is 223 celcius.. maybe its m1t or winny or?


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jul 12, 2014)

Too bad nobody on Anisci has a gas spectro machine...10-20K for a used one...
Wonder how long it would take to make that money back???


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 12, 2014)

It's superdrol. You guys are clowns. Especially IB


----------



## cujo6124 (Jul 12, 2014)

*************


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 12, 2014)

*****************


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 12, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Get the fuck off my thread


Go back and just edit it out and report it. Its the easiest way to avoid these trolls.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol. What did I miss. ?  Did cujo make u mad. Lol.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 14, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. What did I miss. ?  Did cujo make u mad. Lol.


He was asking for sources


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 25, 2014)

Check out this progress.  First pic is beginning of cycle.  Last 2 pics are 6 weeks in.  Diet has been perfect.  Look at the difference in leg/glute size.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 25, 2014)

I hate you AM


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 25, 2014)

You're a very lucky man


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 25, 2014)

By hate do you mean love?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 25, 2014)

Why yes


----------

